# (The Roleplay itself) Pokemon: Eevee Society: Birth of a New darkness



## CJBlazer (Nov 30, 2011)

Alright, shall we now begin the roleplay?  

Current Members
CJBlazer (Jace)
kali (Kochi)
Spunky (Ryo)
Espeon (Rose)


Now, begin.

The wind was blowing softly through my fur as I ran down the streets in an attemp to catch an imaginary chew toy. I lept into the air and did a Shadow Ball into the sky. I came down and grinned to myself. 

Then I saw some other Pokemon playing at the playground, so I decided to go over there.


----------



## Solar Espeon (Dec 1, 2011)

Rose blinked. "This place is nice. Though I'd like to know where that monster is..." Rose said, walking around the new city. She bought a few blue poffins and bit into one while looking around. She saw an Eevee playing in the playground, so she went over to him. "Hi! I'm Rose, what's your name?" Rose asked, excited.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 1, 2011)

The other Eevee that came out of nowhere surprised me and I nearly fell off the swing. Apparantly, it was a female. I chuckled nervously. "Oh, hi, Rose, I am Jace."


----------



## Solar Espeon (Dec 1, 2011)

"Cool!" Rose said before turning around to look at the other Eevee. "I don't bite, you can come out~!" Rose said, excitedly. "So, why are you out here Jace?" Rose asked, tipping her head.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 2, 2011)

"just playing around," i said. "Wanna play with me?"


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 2, 2011)

"Oh just playing around," I told Rose. "Wanna play with me?" I started running around with a big grin on my face and then pounced on top of Rose.


----------



## Solar Espeon (Dec 4, 2011)

"Ahh!" Rose said, under Jace. "So you play dirty, huh? Okay then..." Rose said, flipping Jace over and getting on top of him. "How do you like that?!" Rose said, excited.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 4, 2011)

"Not bad," I told her. I then formed a Shadow Ball that knocked Rose in the air. Being that Shadow Ball has no effact on a Normal-type, I chuckled and got ready for another pounce.

Just then, the sky became completely covering in Darkness. My instincts then made me say, "Umm, I think we should leave."


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 4, 2011)

Tas wandered down one of Isena city's back streets. _Well there's certainly no beast here,_ He thought as he passed an Ekans and a Grimer doing some shady dealing.

_Wuh..._ He thought as the sky turned almost black in a matter of seconds. _Maybe I can see more at Acelon square,_ He turned and started to run towards the square.


----------



## Solar Espeon (Dec 4, 2011)

"Wha... What's that?" Rose said, unmoving. She stared at the sky for awhile, but didn't move.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 4, 2011)

"Come on, ROSE" I called as the sky became completely black. I rushed over to her and nudged her. "Its too dangerous to stay out here. Lets go to the Pokemon Council."

Just then, something dropped out of the sky. It was huge and made a crater in the ground on the other side of town.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 5, 2011)

A white-furred Eevee was walking along the other side of town, when he saw a big object crashing into the ground nearby. He yelped and ran off away, toward the others though he wasn't aware of this fact. "Ahh! The sky is falling!"


----------



## Solar Espeon (Dec 5, 2011)

"Ahh!" Rose said, getting hit by a rock. She started bleeding, but she could still run. "W-what is that t-thing?!" Rose said, shakily.


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 6, 2011)

"Rose," I called back and then saw her bleeding and I ran to help. "You need to just lay down. You're bleeding. Lets hope thhe Pokemon Council can help." Sadily though, that turned out to be false as another object came out of the sky. On closer look, he notticed that this one had the shape of one of the Regis. "What, the Council is falling. I need to help them." Just then, a voice in the back of my head tingled. 

"No, Eevee, you shall stay put. The Council will take care of this. Your friend's injury shall also be healed so that you may get to cover. However, if you wish to fight, go to the Elemental Garden inside the Council building. There you will have the items needed for your evolution."

"Evolution," said aloud on accident.


----------



## Solar Espeon (Dec 8, 2011)

"You do not touch me!" Rose snapped, jumping up and running over to the garden she saw Jace disappear off to. "What are..?" Rose said before touching a glowing, floating, pink rock. She was bathed in a pink glow, and when the light dissipated, an Espeon stood in Rose's place. "I look so pretty!" Rose said, looking at herself through a pond in the garden. She squealed in delight.


----------

